# PHPINFO wird nicht angezeigt!



## damtre (12. September 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Hab ein kleines Problem, welches mich allerdings schon seit Tagen wurmt!

Ich hatte PHP5 schon mal installiert gehabt, musste kürzlich meine Festplatte formatieren und somit auch PHP neu einbinden.

Mein Problem: 

Wenn ich die test.php (phpinfo) aufrufe erscheint nichts!
Damals ging alles mit meiner Konfiguration, aber jetzt tut sich nichts.
Der PC "versteht" allerdings PHP, nur die PHPINFO wird nicht im Browser, nach Aufruf, angezeigt.


Vielen Dank für eure Mühen, für Tipps wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## lambda (12. September 2004)

Woher weißt du, dass deine Kiste Php "versteht"? Laufen sonstige Php-Skripte, oder was?

Wenn nicht, dann check mal, ob du auf deinem Pc Php richtig "eingebuden" hast. 

Sprich ob dein was-auch-immer-Webserver auch weiß, was er mit .php-Dateien machen soll.

P.S.: Formatieren und alles Neumachen ist ein Zeichen für schlechtes Storage.


----------



## damtre (15. September 2004)

*phpinfo*

Die Skripte versteht er ja, aber es wird halt einfach keine phpinfp sowie phpmyadmin geladen! Die Seite kann nicht gefunden werden heißt es immer!

Formatieren musste ich leider aufgrund eines schweren Fehlers!
Ab jetzt IMMER 2 Partitionen ;-)

Wisst ihr irgend eine Möglichkeit wo der Fehler sein könnte oder hattet ihr solch ein Problem auch schon mal?

Danke!


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. September 2004)

PHPINFO und PHPMYADMIN sind keine Sachen, die du per Adresszeile aufrufen kannst....
....du brauchst natürlich 

ein PHP-Skript, in welchem jenes steht:


```
<?php phpinfo() ?>
```
...wenn du jenes Skript dann aufrufst, sollte dir das gewünschte angezeigt werden.


PHPMyAdmin musst du dir ebenfalls "installieren" ...was allerdings nur Sinn macht, wenn du auch wieder MySql installiert hast.

...vielleicht hab ichs aber auch falsch verstanden:-(


----------



## damtre (16. September 2004)

*phpinfo*

Hey!

Das Skript hab ich natürlich geschrieben, aber es wollte einfach nichts erscheinen!

Hab jetzt die EasyPHP gedownloadet! Jetzt  es wenigstens auf diesem Wege!

Danke euch trotzdem


----------

